
TypL – The JavaScript Type Linter by Kyle Simpson - DGCA
https://typl.dev/
======
DGCA
I learned about this project by YDKJS author Kyle Simpson in the latest
episode of JavaScript Jabber[1]. A few folks on the episode, Kyle included,
seemed to hold a somewhat negative view of TypeScript, since they seem to like
JS's dynamic typing (note, I do too), as well as other some other reasons they
go into in the episode.

Kyle mentioned this project he's been working on (Github[2]) which aims to add
type checking at both compile time and runtime. Curious what you all think
about this project, and its merits of downsides over vanilla JS or TypeScript.

[1] [https://devchat.tv/js-jabber/jsj-438-you-dont-know-js-yet-
wi...](https://devchat.tv/js-jabber/jsj-438-you-dont-know-js-yet-with-kyle-
simpson-special-announcement-at-the-end/)

[2] [https://github.com/getify/TypL](https://github.com/getify/TypL)

